# wala akong nakikita Buwaya dito.



## Inglip

wala akong nakikita Buwaya dito.

I know this says, 'I do not see Buwaya here'. I am just wondering about the structure of it.

In my book, it says the order of sentences is Verb - Doer - Reciver - Modifier. So shouldn't the sentence be 'Walang nakikita ako si Buwaya dito.'

Also, why is 'wala' used and not hindi? 
And shouldn't Si be used since Buwaya is the name of the character. Even though it means crocodile. It isn't a very imaginative name lol.

Thanks


----------



## niernier

Wala akong nakikitang Buwaya dito. -> I don't see Crocodile here.

The related word in the case where you want to express "nothing" is wala. For instance, if you want to say "there is no more water", you say, "wala ng tubig". 

I understand that you want to use hindi, in which case, you have to use the pronoun ko instead of ako and si to name the character. 

Hindi ko nakita si Buwaya dito. -> I didn't see crocodile here.

The difference can be observed mainly on the English translation, and to me that's how they differ in usage.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks 

How come it is 'Hindi ko'?

In one of the examples I am learning from the person says it goes like this:

Nakakaintindi ako ng tagalog
hindi ako ay nakakaintindi ng tagalog.

The person said that with hindi, you place it before the doer, and it is in 'ako' form.

Are you saying that this example is wrong?

Also, in your example, why didn't you use 'ay'? Hindi ko ay nakita si Buwaya dito?


----------



## nurr

Inglip said:


> Thanks
> 
> How come it is 'Hindi ko'?
> 
> In one of the examples I am learning from the person says it goes like this:
> 
> Nakakaintindi ako ng tagalog
> hindi ako ay nakakaintindi ng tagalog.
> 
> The person said that with hindi, you place it before the doer, and it is in 'ako' form.
> 
> Are you saying that this example is wrong?
> 
> Also, in your example, why didn't you use 'ay'? Hindi ko ay nakita si Buwaya dito?




It's not "ako" because "ko" is not the subject of the sentence. That is also why "Hindi ko nakita si Buwaya dito" does not have "ay". The subject of the sentece is "si Buwaya" so if you want to use "ay" the correct way to structure it would be:

"Si Buwaya ay hindi ko nakita dito."


----------



## Inglip

Thanks - So is this sentence wrog - hindi ako ay nakakaintindi ng tagalog?
Should it be - Hindi ko nakakaintindi ng tagalog?


----------



## nurr

Inglip said:


> Thanks - So is this sentence wrog - hindi ako ay nakakaintindi ng tagalog?
> Should it be - Hindi ko nakakaintindi ng tagalog?



The difference between the use of "ko" and "ako" is a bit hard to explain. I'm not a master nor a professional in Filipino, so I guess you'd have to ask a certified teacher for that. But I'm pretty sure nobody uses "ko" as a subject that much, because I never heard a sentence that starts or you can convert to "Ko ay". xD

Both sentences are wrong. The 1st sentence's mistake is that hindi should be placed before nakakaintindi. Hindi, if I remember right, is considered as an adverb. The 2nd sentence's mistake is that you should use "ako" instead of "ko" here.

Sorry if I only confused you more. @___@


----------



## DotterKat

You have to review the differences between the first-person singular pronoun _actor-focused _*ako *and the first-person singular pronoun _action-focused _*ko.* Verb conjugation with the corresponding pronouns needed is too broad a topic to discuss here. You should be able to find a good Tagalog grammar book with tables of verb conjugations + corresponding pronouns to be used in each case.


----------



## niernier

Inglip said:


> Thanks
> 
> How come it is 'Hindi ko'?
> 
> In one of the examples I am learning from the person says it goes like this:
> 
> Nakakaintindi ako ng tagalog
> hindi ako ay nakakaintindi ng tagalog.
> 
> The person said that with hindi, you place it before the doer, and it is in 'ako' form.
> 
> Are you saying that this example is wrong?
> 
> Also, in your example, why didn't you use 'ay'? Hindi ko ay nakita si Buwaya dito?



The sentence with the wrong mark should be:

*Hindi ako nakakaintindi ng Tagalog.* -> I can't understand Tagalog.

Compare it with:

*Hindi ko naiintindihan ang Tagalog.* -> I can't understand Tagalog.

The difference is that sentence 1, the verb is actor focused, and will therefore use an actor-focused pronoun such as ako. Sentence 2, is object-focused. Notice also that sentence 1 uses *ng* to mark the object while sentence 2 uses *ang *to mark the object.


----------



## Inglip

Unfortunately, the Middle East has a lack of Tagalog grammar books haha...books in general really.

I will review it with what I have though 

Thanks


----------



## mataripis

i am sure the english-tagalog translation from the book you read is not human translation.it is computer translations.1.) i don't see any crocodile here./the verb "see" here in tagalog is not "Nakita" but it should be "napuna"or notice in English.my tagalog translation for that sentence is= wala akong napunang buhaya dito! or hindi ako nakapuna ng buhaya dito. or if you want to use the verb "nakita",  hindi ako nakakita ng buhaya dito/   wala akong nakitang buhaya dito.


----------



## Inglip

Buwaya is the name of the character. Also, the translations was human, just from one who doesn't know tagalog hehe.

Thanks


----------

